# DFWAPC - November meeting



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

We need a host for the November club meeting. The hosting needs to be in a place where most of us can easily go to. Cannot be too far away from either Dallas of Fort Worth.

The November meeting will take place either on Nov. 20 or 21.

The weekend before is the AGA conference in Florida. No matter how many DFW folk will go to that event it is better to have our monthly meeting after that.

A discussion about the date could be found here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...9-november-meeting-organizational-issues.html

PM me if you want to host.

--Nikolay


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The November Meeting will take place at Kim Kadmus' house.

Date: *Sunday, November 21*.

Time: *1 PM*.

I'll post details later - topic, address and so on. Kim's house is conveniently located between Dallas and Fort Worth. It will be easy for all of us to get to the meeting.

--Nikolay


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Now I'm excited. Would like to see some of Kim's art in person, as well as her aquariums.


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Thank YOU Kim, will be nice to see you & Lilly !!!!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I can hardly wait!

--Michael


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

sweet, Thanks for hosting kim.. can wait to see all your cool art.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

I am happy to host. Will be good to see everyone (it has been a while Karen!). I will warn everyone though that my tanks are not in the best shape due to life being busy! So don't get your hopes too high.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ugly plants allright...

But she has commited to cooking a 15 course meal for everybody!

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

LOL. [smilie=l: Bad boy!  Just ignore him Kim!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

niko said:


> Ugly plants allright...
> 
> But she has commited to cooking a 15 course meal for everybody!
> 
> --Nikolay


WOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BBQ !
artyman:

I can't wait... kim how long have you been an artist? wonder if you know my uncle J.D. mckay?
"donnie mckay" he is a artist too, my grand mother use to sell his stuff at her shop in down town garland.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

Kim, You got plenty of time to scrub the glass and throw in some fertz. Let us know if you want us to bring anything.


----------



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

I want go to the meeting  hope I can make it this time LOL


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

Catfishbi....Please come!!!!!! Please Pm me over on TPT if you are able to make it...


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Location specifics / directions???

Bob


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

BobAlston said:


> Location specifics / directions???
> 
> Bob


Go to this thread, Bob. Should help out:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/dallas-ft-worth-aquatic-plant-club/74457-how-find-monthly-meeting-address.html


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

BobAlston said:


> Location specifics / directions???
> 
> Bob


HI you can pm
kimcadmus

or http://www.aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html

or email [email protected]

JOSH BOO, you bet me in posting this info...


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I got a problem, I will need a ride! if a family member won't let me borrow transportation. my XB will in the shop for a while.  the transmission cables broke and have to come from a toyota dealer ship and are on back order. BOO. so if any one will be coming by/throw plano on there way to the meeting please let me know.

and who do I send the membership money to or can I just slip and pay $20.00 for next year?


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

I been wanting to see Kim's tank ever since she told me about DFWAPC!

she's the reason I'm into planted tank! I hope you have some glosso for me to purchase


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

anyone have a portion of glosso for me to try?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

nikolay I don't need a ride family member said i could borrow a ride.
 come on toyota get my parts in.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Don't forget the meeting tomorrow!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I won't some one who has my numbers give me a wake up call around 10:00am please. it's been a long thrown off stressful weekend..and a lot of other stuff. i'm going to burry my head back under the pillows and sound proof the walls.


oh and nikolay a family member is letting me borrow transportation. thank you for the offer to pick me up...


----------



## Northtexaswilds (Nov 21, 2010)

Wish i could go! but i have work at 3


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

@northtexaswilds: Just come for an hour and split.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

digital_gods said:


> @northtexaswilds: Just come for an hour and split.


there profile location says denton  it would take him/her around 50-60 mins. to get back home. an hour and a half if he/she gets in traffic..

also if any one has a back braes(spelling?) or better yet a wheel chair can I borrow it.. also is pam? pat? forgot her name any one know if she will be at the meeting.... I got some health questions...

yes I know it's nearly 3am. I've been in and out of bed all day...


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

If all the people that have e-mailed for the address actually do come we are going to have a HUGE meeting.

I mean HUGE.

About double the biggest meeting we've ever had - when we had a joint meeting with the killifish club.

Brace up and bring any plants you can.

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

niko said:


> If all the people that have e-mailed for the address actually do come we are going to have a HUGE meeting.
> 
> I mean HUGE.
> 
> ...


cell phone (CHECK) wallet(CHECK) plants(CHECK)... directions(CHECK), keys to the truck(CHECK)
american terrier mix uncase I take a wrong turn and some one tries to jack me(CHECK!!!!!!!!) anything else I'm missing?

when you say huge, can you give me some numbers...


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Hi All who attended the meeting.

I enjoyed meeting many of you and re-linking with the club. I have been a member in the past but "lost track" of the meetings.

Thanks to all who brought plants! I came away with 3 new plants. I hope others enjoyed the plants I brought.

I like the idea of a friendly, informal club. That is my kind of place.

Bob

Here is a link to the aquatic plant part of my web site. 
http://webpages.charter.net/bobalston/AquaticPlants.htm
good info on

presurized co2
scissors


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks, Kim, for having us. Your tanks were very beautiful. Enjoyed seeing everyone again and meeting some old/new members.

Thanks also to whoever brought the rotala. Now that I see it in the tank, it is in such great health.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Thank you Kim for opening your home and for the great munchies, and that kick butt chili.
Your tanks are beautiful!!!!
I enjoyed meeting the new folks and it was great to see some familiar
faces. So many enthusiastic plant geeks in one place.....I love it!
Cindy*


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks, I had a great time... when is the san marco's trip. schlieter bond is on the way there. .


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

This was my first meeting and I really enjoyed it. Thank you Kim for hosting. I left with the remaining plants and am so excited to get them planted and watch 'em grow. If I had a tank that looked like Kim's, I would cancel my Verizon cable tv and sit back and just stare at the tank all the time. Looking forward to more meetings...thank you all for the warm welcome


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Wonderful meeting!


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

@Kim: Thank you for your kindness for hosting this months meeting. This was a great meeting. 

@TonyaQ2000: Oh get ready. I'm sure by end of 1 qtr this coming year, I'm sure you will get your big tank converted over. Thank you for coming to the meeting.

@Metrofish: Thank you for coming to the meeting.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Tanyaq2000 and metrofish thanks for coming to the meeting enjoy the plants.

oh and for all the ones that don't know fred(metrofish) sells fish food and sponge filters...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Kim - as always, it was great! Thanks girlfriend!


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

fishyjoe24 said:


> Tanyaq2000 and metrofish thanks for coming to the meeting enjoy the plants.
> 
> oh and for all the ones that don't know fred(metrofish) sells fish food and sponge filters...


MetroFish is Frank (not Fred LOL) and he's in Carrollton not too far from DNA. You can find him on the DFWFishBox forum

good to see you Robert & Joey


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

TanyaQ2000 said:


> MetroFish is Frank (not Fred LOL) and he's in Carrollton not too far from DNA. You can find him on the DFWFishBox forum
> 
> good to see you Robert & Joey


Thanks, I knew it's been a long week... frank frank frank with the boxer and boston terriers is metrofish frank with the boxer and boston terriers is metrofish...

did frank make a screenname on here I wondering if he had a 10gallon lid.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks to Kim for hosting the meeting and being a great host. Your tanks are beautiful. The snacks were great too. I don't think I have been to a meeting with that many people in attendance. It was nice to see everyone even though I got there late and didn't get to stay very long. Tanya, it was nice to see you again, glad you took the plants, I hope they help fill up your tank.


----------

